# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Moniteur srie Python/Arduino

## Armusclor

Bonjour, j'aimerai raliser une sorte de moniteur srie sur tkinter qui recoit les infos envoyes sur le port srie par l'Arduino et les affiche sur un widget texte. J'ai dj ce code:


```

```


Seulement, le while ne fonctionne pas...

Des ides?

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> Seulement, le while ne fonctionne pas...
> 
> Des ides?


Ca ne peut pas fonctionner parce que "root.mainloop()" bloque: les instructions qui viennent aprs ne sont pas excutes (ajoutez un "print" pour vous en assurer).

Aprs ben, il faut apprendre  programmer avec tkinter, c'est pas si trivial et votre problme ne se rsout pas en bougeant 2/3 lignes de code: c'est un soucis ct "conception", penser avec tkinter (et l'Arduino).

- W

----------


## Armusclor

Ouais je comprends pour la mainloop....
aprs je comprends le module tkinter et sait l'utiliser mais je ne vois pas comment arriver  mes fins.
Evidemment, je ne vous demande pas de faire tout le code a ma place mais est ce que vous auriez au moins des pistes pour m'aiguiller ?
Merci  vous

----------


## Beginner.

Salut,

J'ai voulu tester mais il manque des choses (les images...).

Mais tu pourrais ajouter un bouton "start" pour dmarrer lacquisition...

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> Evidemment, je ne vous demande pas de faire tout le code a ma place mais est ce que vous auriez au moins des pistes pour m'aiguiller ?


Je peux vous suggrer la lecture des chapitres du Swinnen qui expliquent comment raliser des taches rptitives avec Tkinter. ( peut aider  remplacer le while).

- W

----------


## Armusclor

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai voulu tester mais il manque des choses (les images...).
> 
> Mais tu pourrais ajouter un bouton "start" pour dmarrer lacquisition...


J'ai dja un bouton start qui fonctionne

----------


## fred7

> Bonjour, j'aimerai raliser une sorte de moniteur srie sur tkinter qui recoit les infos envoyes sur le port srie par l'Arduino et les affiche sur un widget texte.


Vu la date de la question je doute que tu sois toujours en qute de rponse (soit tu as trouv soit tu es pass  autre chose)  mais on ne sait jamais...
Comme j'ai ralis un programme  la fonction identique voici une piste :




```

```

Notez que ce programme minimaliste  t cr pour tourner sur un raspberry pi, aussi la partie srie doit tre adapte si votre programme doit tourner sur un pc windows par exemple.

Nanmoins les 2 lignes importantes dans l'affichage sont les form.after(100, readser) ligne 40 et 43.

La mthode .after() dit  TKinter d'appeler une seule fois la fonction de lecture aprs un temps donn (en ms)

Ici l'astuce c'est de l'utiliser une premire fois pour appeler la fonction de lecture _(mais on peut aussi faire un appel de fonction classique, j'ai procd ainsi pour laisser un dlai de 100ms)_ et une seconde fois dans la fonction de lecture,  la fin dans le but que la fonction s'appelle elle mme toute les 10ms.

----------

